# Most consistent equity through the "ride" since Oct .



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just curious what stock ( on the TSX or Can exchanges ) has been the most stable since the start of the drop in Oct , mine has been NPI , Northland Power ..


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think most of the utilities were or in my case, AQN.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ I think most of the utilities were or in my case, AQN.


AQN would be in 2nd place for me as well .


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Emera (EMA) - a power utility - has been surprisingly good over the drop.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A couple that I hold that were steady through this period:

Quebecor (QBR.B)
Kirkland Lake Gold (KL)

KL is a commodity-related stock so is generally quite volatile; it just happened to remain strong during that period. I also suggest taking a look at BMO's low volatility ZLB fund, at its holdings.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

dubmac said:


> Emera (EMA) - a power utility - has been surprisingly good over the drop.


I have EMA as well , should have added when it dropped under $40 because it wasn't there long.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Think my best performer was Rogers RCI.b with a 3 month return of 7.19% http://quote.morningstar.ca/Quicktakes/stock/perf.aspx?t=RCI.B&region=CAN&culture=en-CA&ops=clear 

Telecoms and electrical utilities did well. There is a reason to be diversified by sector and geographic region.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

ENB is up about 10% in the last 3 months. BCE and FTS did well too.


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

HR.UN held up nicely for me. Not sure if you count reits as equities but I do and it's my largest equity holding at the moment.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

the TSX peaked in July. Since then my AQN and ATD.B rose considerably. Everything else got hammered in varying degrees. 

The financial news went from everything is rosey in July, to pessimisim in Dec. Interesting how the news follows the market, not the other way around.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure what start date in Oct is being used.

When I use Oct 1st - Loblaws is up about 19% and Metro about the same. EMA and FTS about 10%.


Cheers


----------

